# Shot my first Coyote, this weekend at 350 yard or more.



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

man it was a lucky shot hit him right in the back and he howled we never actually found him but we searched the draw for at least 30 minutes but hes dead his rear end wasnt cooperating with him.


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Why would you take a 350 yard shot if you weren't absolutely sure you could make a clean kill. I wouldn't be bragging about this.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

That is a fact IF YOU CAN"T MAKE THE SHOT DON'T TAKE IT If you can't make clean kill don't shot Crippling animal and can't find it for 30 minutes doesn't mean it is dead it may take several days for it to die The best part of the hunt is to go and pickup the yote look at your shot know where you hit and know it was a good kill That is a fact that is nothing to brag about


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Like you have never taken a shot at a running dog before, if you ask me that yote got what he deserved.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

:withstupid:

ok?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the important thing is that wingedshooter made an attempt to find the coyote. According to his post he searched the draw for 30 minutes but couldn't find the coyote. Cut him some slack!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

We have all taken shots that we weren't sure that we could make a clean kill before. Wounded game is never a good thing but if you make a good attempt at finding it you have done your part in my books. 

However i don't believe that the coyote got what he deserved by getting shot in the rear! :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Boy, posters in this forum get alot of beef.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah you need to be like a coyote in here...tough skinned.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

There is a reall difference between hunting and killing. Maturity plays a big part in doing the right thing at the right time We have a problem around here the Game and Fish people are working on and that is a group using Those SKS on deer with full metal jacketed bullets,a lot of wounded deer running around. Then comes the editorals saying way hunting should be outlawed I never have and never will agree with gun control but there a lot of people with guns That need to LEARN how to use them know what thier ablities really are and again maturity plays a big part


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Huh :withstupid:

Man put a period after your sentence. I dont think its something to get all hot handed over. Plus I havent seen a single wounded deer in my 8 years of hunting. And what are the game and fish doing? Whats this have to do with gun control? Activists have more concerns than injuring coyotes. Lets see what your 100th post has to say...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

280IM

I will carry a SKS when walking cattails and crp for deer. I am a white american male. I use 154 grain soft points for deer hunting in the SKS. The gun is not a problem and is as ethical to use deer hunting as a lever action 30-30. I have many deer rifles to choose from, but I like using a SKS a majority of the time in those circumstances.

7.62X39 is a legal caliber for deer hunting in ND.
Full metal jackets are illegal in ND to use for deer hunting.

Go after the user of the gun, not the weapon he chooses. Thats like verbally attacking Bic lighters for a fire somebody started.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Go after the user of the gun, not the weapon he chooses. Thats like verbally attacking Bic lighters for a fire somebody started.


Perfect mossy :thumb:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Go after the user of the gun, not the weapon he chooses


I think he did...... just didn't sound that way. Believe he was directing the comment towards FMJ and the SKS example was used because FMJ's are so widly used by so many people for plinking with the SKS and would be hunters think that they (FMJ) are also suitable for deer. Least that's what I read........


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys we are starting to get in a bad rut! every thread ends up in an ethical discussion and then it gets personnel for a few people on the board and no fun for anyone else. Why don't we start discussing actual hunting questions and techniques and leave all the ethics for the liberals to discuss. Its a no win situation talking about those things.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah really....its a predator it kills the deer! the pheasants! the ducks! the geese! the rabbits! EVERYTHING YOU HUNT IT KILLS!!!!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok actually i stepped it off and it was 50 yards hahaha when your excited u make things up!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow theres a small difference between 50 and 350 yards. You hit it with your car. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Wow theres a small difference between 50 and 350 yards. You hit it with your car. :eyeroll:


 :lol: And he still made a bad shot..........


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Are sure it was a coyote and not your neighbor's dog that you hit backing out of your driveway. Things happen when you get excited. Back to your video games. 280


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

HOw the hell do you confuse 50 yards with 350 yards?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya and he has a gun!!!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I do smell something kind of fishy here lets drop it and see if the problem goes away


----------

